# Freeport Destin Area



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Always looking for people to go Trout, Redfish and Sheephead fishing in Choctawhatchee Bay I am free Saturday and Sunday people with local knowledge are welcome or we can fish off my know how. Just looking for people to help with gas 30 bucks a trip if there are 3 in the boat.


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

Fowlweather_13 said:


> Always looking for people to go Trout, Redfish and Sheephead fishing in Choctawhatchee Bay I am free Saturday and Sunday people with local knowledge are welcome or we can fish off my know how. Just looking for people to help with gas 30 bucks a trip if there are 3 in the boat.


pm sent


----------



## FishStalker (Jul 7, 2013)

I would really like to hook up and fish with you brother. Don't get stationed at Eglin AFB until 1 September but I will be in contact as soon as I can get the family settled in.


----------

